# Tat Indicom Broadband Doubt



## ruthless (Oct 11, 2006)

I recentLy took tata indicom broadband.
The plan was-
 256 kbps
3 months validity
and 1500 Mb download.

After one month i checked my Usage and saw that 800 Mbs were over. 
Thats right 800mb's.

I dont download anything and dont use any P2P .
I usually use net for one hour a day and that too at digit forum.
And i also visit www.imdb.com .
Hows this happening?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you only use internet or somebody use(such as your father,brother)


----------



## ruthless (Oct 12, 2006)

My father uses it for chatting and Checking his mail.
I dont Have a Brother


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 12, 2006)

it shuldnot be like that ..
check out with their helpdesk ..to see how they count..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2006)

try changing ur password with a alphanumeric in small & large caps with atleast of 10 digits.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 12, 2006)

Well the password was with my father and i asked him about it now .
He says that he hadn't changed the default password.
Now I changed it.
But can a person use my connection from another computer if he know my password?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2006)

it depends on the technology used!
like if its a wan like DATAone is can be done
don't know about tata


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 13, 2006)

ur father uses it for chatting na? because of chatting the balance has finished.
i also have the same plan. i did chatting once, then the MB from 1296 it was 1200.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2006)

Please note that data download includes file/programmes download,e-mail receiving and it's attachment,websites browsing/surfing,chatting,online games,videos and songs etc i.e any data received on your pc is treated as download.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 13, 2006)

@tech mastermind- Yeah.I know that, but it cant be 800 mbs for opening pages or visiting sites (I basically browse for an hour a day). 

I think it must have caused due to chatting.

But why does chatting consuming so mbs?
Do any of you guys Know about it


----------



## JGuru (Oct 13, 2006)

@Ruthless, Any data transfer is going to consume some bandwidth. Also chatting
 consumes more bytes/sec because there is constant update of data every second.
  Regarding your another question - "Whether someone can login from another Computer
 using your username & password?"
 The answer is 'Yes". I have seen the Tata Indicom guys do it for trouble-shooting purposes!!


----------



## ruthless (Oct 14, 2006)

@Jguru- Thanks man


----------



## JGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

@Ruthless, If you want use the Net freely & not worry about bandwidth & then switch to  128 kbps unlimited plan.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes I am planning To move to that plan After this one gets over.


----------



## shaunak (Oct 16, 2006)

When you chat there a continuous transfer of data and yes it does ammount to well a lot of MB's. 
<--------------- [my avtar suits the topic ]
And well someone trying can definately surf in your account name and use your bandwith.


----------



## amrut21 (Mar 5, 2009)

what actual speed should I get at 128kbps unlimited plan??
currently m getting 16kbps....


----------

